# 1 x 10 road bike



## Sierrarider (Feb 26, 2015)

When I read that there are no 1x10 road cranks out there, I had to be the first on the block. I turned my Vellum Edge into a 1x10 geared road bike. Since I have never used my large chain ring (usually ride hills), I decided to take it off. O.K., I have to admit, I am a weight weenie. Eliminating the large chain ring, front derailleur, cables, and installing a KMC ti chain, I feel that I have lost some weight. I made chain ring spacers out of an old chain ring, cut and ground them down, primed and painted them to match the color on my Campy Carbon crank. I know that I am going to get crap from other cyclist about what I did, but I really don't care. I am getting many positive comments and looks on my bike. My Vellum (-16 lbs) is already an incredible riding bike, especially compared to Specialized or Trek. 

Vellum Edge (full carbon)
ZIPP 202
Campy carbon/ti components
Carbon seat post
Carbon handlebars
Carbon cranks
Carbon stem
Ti cleats
Ti skewers
Campy 11x29 cassette


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

what crank are you using? 

reason I ask is I'd like to compare it to the weight of my clavicula crankset (w/ extralite chainrings, powercordz derailleur cables and tuned campy record FD.

Oh yeah, 16 lbs is not a WW bike. Your KMC chain is probably not titanium. Possibly Ti-Nitride coated, but it's probably the same weight as my kmc x10sl chain.


----------



## Sierrarider (Feb 26, 2015)

Charlie the Unicorn said:


> what crank are you using?
> 
> reason I ask is I'd like to compare it to the weight of my clavicula crankset (w/ extralite chainrings, powercordz derailleur cables and tuned campy record FD.
> 
> Oh yeah, 16 lbs is not a WW bike. Your KMC chain is probably not titanium. Possibly Ti-Nitride coated, but it's probably the same weight as my kmc x10sl chain.


Crank is a Athena Campy crank. Chain is a KMC x10SL chain, Ti coated.


----------

